# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Navelpiercing

## justalittleprinses

Ik heb mijn navelpiercing nu ongv: 1jaar. 
Ik heb hem heel goed verzorgd goed gewassen en goed met zoutwater gespoeld. 
Het raren is dat ik na een half jaar, hem der uit wouw halen om hem te verwisselen en ik een raar blaasje op me navelpiercing had, ik heb dat blaasje door geprikt toen. Toen ik een week later me balletje verloor schoot me piercing iets naar binnen dus op de boven kant zat weer een blaasje, ik heb hem weer door geprikt. Ik heb hem daarna weer goed gewassen en goed gespoeld. Nu zag ik vorige week dat ik een rare bult naast me navelpiercing zag zitten. Ik ben hem toen weer gaan spoelen met zoutwater, het bultje is nu minder geworden en begint een loslaat velletje daarom heen te ontwikkelen. Mijn gaatje ziet er prima uit daar in tegen en dat bultje blijkt nu weer een blaasje te worden, ik wil graag een nieuwe navelpiercing er in doen maar het probleem is dat ik 2keuzens kan maken of door me eigen gaatje of me blaasje door prikken ???? ik weet het niet meer :Embarrassment:  
WAT MOET IK DOEN ??  :Confused:

----------


## Janneke

Misschien even langs de huisarts voor advies, zonder beeld is het hier lastig te beoordelen.

Hoe groot is het blaasje?

----------


## justalittleprinses

> Misschien even langs de huisarts voor advies, zonder beeld is het hier lastig te beoordelen.
> 
> Hoe groot is het blaasje?


Ik heb gisteren met me staafje me navelpiercig door gedrukt

----------

